# Delete my post it was a mistake asking for advice on here



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

I


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Steve25 said:


> I need some advice. My 10 year old daughter is watching porn and masturbates. I saw her when I went into her room. What can I do? Or should I just let her keep watching porn?


depending on where you live you could be under huge risk of loosing your child , 
She is looking at something that she is not equipped to deal with and needs help 
it would be better for you to seek out help for her before the school or someone finds out from her and start an investigation


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

NO......Get rid of any venue that allows porn . For the love God...She's only 10....
..


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Absolutely not. If she starts acting overly sexual at school because of this that’s a red flag of sexual abuse, which is essentially what letting a 10 year old do this would be.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cant you block porn from her phone? Its so damaging for a child to watch.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

I've tried to but she throws a tentrum swears and throws plates at me.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Who is the adult in this mess?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Steve25 said:


> I've tried to but she throws a tentrum swears and throws plates at me.


Are you kidding? 

It's time to be a parent. Blocking software immediately & get her to a family therapist. She needs boundaries, discipline, love & good parenting before she turns into a complete monster.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Steve25 said:


> I've tried to but she throws a tentrum swears and throws plates at me.


Just do it. Where is her mum?


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Just do it. Where is her mum?


Shes a stripper


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Steve25 said:


> Shes a stripper


Are you together? If not does she spend time with her mum?


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Are you together?


No we are separated I think she's lots her veginity already at her mom's house


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

🎶I’m trolling, they hating. 🎶


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Are you together? If not does she spend time with her mum?


Yeah she spends most time with her mun


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

CallingDrLove said:


> 🎶I’m trolling, they hating. 🎶


Yea.......


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Steve25 said:


> I've tried to but she throws a tentrum swears and throws plates at me.


Just put parental controls on all her devices, those controls will work when she is with you or not. And ignore the tantrums. Like Yoda says, there is not try, there is do or don't do. Like Nike says, Just do it. Yikes


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

How do you put control on it? Even if she's not with me her mum will let her watch it


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Steve25 said:


> How do you put control on it? Even if she's not with me her mum will let her watch it


If this is real then report her mum to the authorities. She must have been raped. However is this was real you surely would have done that by now anyway.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

It's late now anyway, she's already into it and nothing is going to change her. I've asked one friend and she said it's too much into it just let her learn


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Steve25 said:


> It's late now anyway, she's already into it and nothing is going to change her. I've asked one friend and she said it's too much into it just let her learn


That’s ridiculous. That’s like saying “well my kid took a pain pill, he’s got a taste for drugs now, might as well just let it go”.

Yes, the ideal situation is she never even viewed porn but the next best situation is you put a stop to it now. The brain changes occur over time and the sooner you put a stop to this the better off she will be.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

I’m going to assume this is not a real post, but let’s go with it. As a mandated reporter, I’d have CPS all over this. If this is true and you EVER let that child go to her mother’s again you are just as guilty. She is TEN. TEN year olds don’t lose their virginity, they are RAPED. You should have taken her to the doctor the moment you thought that happened. You won’t stop her because she throws a tantrum? I can’t even with this. If this is true neither one of you have ANY business raising a CHILD. What on earth is wrong with you???? Because something clearly is.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Steve25 said:


> I need some advice. My 10 year old daughter is watching porn and masturbates. I saw her when I went into her room. What can I do? Or should I just let her keep watching porn?


She loses private access to the computer. Keep it out of her room and in the living room and only accessible when you are home.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

I know I know... It's hard with her now. She wants to become a model. Her mum sent me a pic when they were out and the pic of her was at a pond posing spreading her legs but clothed though.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

When she comes over next I'll have a talk to the mother


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

That’s absurd. I’m that conversation will fix everything. Are you in the USA? What a father does is immediately call whoever it is you need to call to stop visits with her mother immediately and get her into a gynecologist to confirm if she has been raped. Let’s say it together, 10 years olds can’t consent to sex.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Teacherwifemom said:


> That’s absurd. I’m that conversation will fix everything. Are you in the USA? What a father does is immediately call whoever it is you need to call to stop visits with her mother immediately and get her into a gynecologist to confirm if she has been raped. Let’s say it together, 10 years olds can’t consent to sex.


 she said she played with her mother sex toys. Because the mother is a stripper she has sex toys and dildos etc..


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Then go see a lawyer about getting full custody of your daughter. Stripper mom who lets a 10 year old have sex is not a proper environment. Mom may need to be investigated for child abuse / child neglect. 

Start behaving like an adult responsible parent. If you have no idea how to do that -- because gee knocking up a stripper is such a good move -- ask your own parents for help


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

you need to go to the police and tell them your story 


Steve25 said:


> No we are separated I think she's lots her veginity already at her mom's house


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Steve25 said:


> she said she played with her mother sex toys. Because the mother is a stripper she has sex toys and dildos etc..


just call 911 or 999 or what ever the number for the police is in your area they will come to you , you don't even have to got to them ,


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> just call 911 or 999 or what ever the number for the police is in your area they will come to you , you don't even have to got to them ,


So true


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Delete it


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Steve25 said:


> I've tried to but she throws a tentrum swears and throws plates at me.


Too bad for her -- who pays the internet bill? Who pays her phone bill? When SHE has a job and pays for all that, she can do what she wants.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Steve25 said:


> No we are separated I think she's lots her veginity already at her mom's house


So you are saying that your daughter had been raped?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Steve25 said:


> I know I know... It's hard with her now. She wants to become a model. Her mum sent me a pic when they were out and the pic of her was at a pond posing spreading her legs but clothed though.


Wow her mom sounds like a piece of work.
We had a neighbor who let her little D dress like a sl*t when she was like 10-11. Guess what -- she started acting like that and was pregnant with a kid at 17. AND she's had 2 more, another two different fathers. Worked out well, eh?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This is just sick.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> So you are saying that your daughter had been raped?


I'm saying saying that she lost it by a dildo because she told me she was playing with her mum's sex toys. I put up a pic of her


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> Wow her mom sounds like a piece of work.
> We had a neighbor who let her little D dress like a sl*t when she was like 10-11. Guess what -- she started acting like that and was pregnant with a kid at 17. AND she's had 2 more, another two different fathers. Worked out well, eh?


Gets like that and yeah she is a work... I just posted a pic of her in my post somewhere


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Steve25 said:


> I'm saying saying that she lost it by a dildo because she told me she was playing with her mum's sex toys. I put up a pic of her


If this was true then you are a truly useless father.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Would someone please delete this thread.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> If this was true then you are a truly useless father.


When she comes I'll be more stern


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Reported for child porn.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

First you should remove that pic -- this should be anonymous. Second, you need to get with a lawyer ASAP about this.
Record your D telling you that her Mom lets her watch porn and play with her sex toys -- and get full custody.
Your D will be (and may already be) in a world of messed up emotions and mental issues due to this.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I have


Diana7 said:


> Would someone please delete this thread.


 I have reported it, I believe many others have also. That picture of the young girl is obscene.


----------



## Steve25 (1 mo ago)

Delete my post mod. It was a mistake asking for advice on here. Don't know what I was thinking on a site


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Steve25 said:


> Delete my post mod. It was a mistake asking for advice on here. Don't know what I was thinking on a site


It's not the post -- you DEF need to delete that pic. As for the advice, I think you have valid questions and I think you are getting some good answers. It's just shocking to all that your kids mother would allow this and YOU as her father really need to step up and protect her from this sexualization.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't care if I get banned, that pic is not his daughter, the whole story is ********, and he's a pedo trying to get pix out there.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Steve25 said:


> Delete my post mod. It was a mistake asking for advice on here. Don't know what I was thinking on a site


Translation: “I didn’t get the answers I was hoping for and these people called me out on my irresponsibility and it was definitely a mistake to subject my fragile self to the specter of personal responsibility”.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

OnTheFly said:


> I don't care if I get banned, that pic is not his daughter, the whole story is ******, and he's a pedo trying to get pix out there.


Probably so. My wife prosecutes these sickos and I hear stories about them frequently.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Steve25 said:


> Delete my post mod. It was a mistake asking for advice on here. Don't know what I was thinking on a site


Delete the picture and all is well. You may want to consider your lack of judgement, when you can post a sexualized picture of your daughter, as being a root cause of why she is where she is at right now.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Steve25 said:


> How do you put control on it? Even if she's not with me her mum will let her watch it


https://www.familyonlinesafety.com/best-paretnal-control-apps

Here's a start. You take her devices, you install the apps, she lives with it. If her mother is letting her watch porn, you sue her mother for full custody after you get proof. If you continue to let her watch porn have a friend call CPS and have your daughter taken from both you and her mother.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Steve25 said:


> I've tried to but she throws a tentrum swears and throws plates at me.


Well, you're the adult, so act like it. You can't let a kid do everything they want to do just because you can't withstand a tantrum!!


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

If this is for real you need top call CPS immediately. Like now.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Steve25 said:


> I've tried to but she throws a tentrum swears and throws plates at me.


Did one of those plates hit your head?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> I don't care if I get banned, that pic is not his daughter, the whole story is ******, and he's a pedo trying to get pix out there.


Thankfully I didn't see that picture. Yet given the text of his post, this is really ****ed up. So I am hoping moderation will fix it soon.


----------

